# Self-Driving Cars Are A Fraud



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/

You will never be driven to work by a fully autonomous vehicle. That was Fake News, and that shouldn't be a surprise.

The self driving car or fully autonomous vehicle craze is a scam, based on my analysis. It wasn't some little-known detail I came to possess or statistical trends that led me to this conclusion. It was my knowledge of AI, my experience as an independent journalist, my knowledge of corporate and government corruption, a little common sense and even my religious views.

This article looks at the current state of the still-emerging phenomenon, the various players and related issues. It presents some information about AI, a technology integral to autonomous vehicles and considers what since the dawn of the automobile was meant by the term "driver." The weight of evidence led me to conclude, as I think you will that the fully autonomous vehicle (AV) is a dubious pipe dream, unlikely to ever become a reality.

How Autonomous?

I'm not saying limited driver assistance technology is a scam or that there won't be new automated features to come. Automated features already available in traditional, human-driven vehicles include such features as ABS, crash-avoidance, blind-spot monitoring, forward-collision warning, lane-departure warning and others.

I'm not even saying that you'll never take a drive that won't require you to touch the steering wheel. My skepticism is specifically about fully autonomous cars in which the car can drive itself anywhere you would normally drive, and in which your attention isn't required.

The Society of Automotive Engineers International (SAE) has developed a widely accepted autonomous vehicle classification system. It ranges from no automation to full automation. I've included my viability assessment on the right.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Who knew?

There's the thing. Ultimately the car needs to be every bit as smart and intuitive as a human.
You make a computer that smart then forget self driving cars you can control every human task imaginable and humans are redundant.

They are not close to being remotely close.

Those drinking the Kool-aid will defend the robots until the very end but those of us expecting them to deliver on the billions of dollars per year spent rather than promise something will happen but they just don't know how will continue to be skeptical. A broker ever suggests a stock to me that has automomus vehicles as it's vision of the future that broker would be finished with me.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/
> 
> You will never be driven to work by a fully autonomous vehicle. That was Fake News, and that shouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> ...


TL : DR


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> TL : DR


You read the headline. That says it all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Great article. Basically saying what I've been saying since SDC's came into thought. The best we will have are what we have now, human drivers with driver-assist technology. Couple that with breathalyzers in all cars and most accidents are a thing of the past. You will never be able to get rid of all accidents.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Great article. Basically saying what I've been saying since SDC's came into thought. The best we will have are what we have now, human drivers with driver-assist technology. Couple that with breathalyzers in all cars and most accidents are a thing of the past. You will never be able to get rid of all accidents.


It's not just drunks. Every week I see at least one crazy driver texting while they drive!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Someone should tell the world's wealthiest man and ceo of a trillion dollar global company. Contact him ASAP through his media outlet The Washington Post.
Check www for street address

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/amazon-just-invested-in-self-driving-car-company-aurora.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Someone should tell the world's wealthiest man and ceo of a trillion dollar global company. Contact him ASAP through his media outlet The Washington Post.
> Check www for street address
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/amazon-just-invested-in-self-driving-car-company-aurora.html


Yeah, he's just working on driver assist technology at this point.

You read the article. SDC's are a fraud and will never work.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, he's just working on driver assist technology at this point.
> 
> You read the article. SDC's are a fraud and will never work.


"_SDC's are a fraud and will never work"._.......

.......Like many uber drivers !! :laugh:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "_SDC's are a fraud and will never work"._.......
> 
> .......Like many uber drivers !! :laugh:


Even if drivers never worked that would have no effect on the fact that SDC's are a fraud.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Even if drivers never worked that would have no effect on the fact that SDC's are a fraud.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/


I wisely choose to follow the money. Ask your dad, he'd agree

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/amazon-just-invested-in-self-driving-car-company-aurora.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I wisely choose to follow the money. Ask your dad, he'd agree


We know all about investments gone wrong.

http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/
But let's not forget that ....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/#post-4738270


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We know all about investments gone wrong.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/
> But let's not forget that ....
> ...


Thx!! I knew there was a lot of hype but I didn't realize until right now how much money was lost in the Solyndra scandal.

_
Solyndra of course is the once much-hyped solar panel startup that raised over a billion dollars from private investors and lost $5oo million of tax-payer funds, in the form of a loan backed by the DOE, when the company later went bankrupt._


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Thx!! I knew there was a lot of hype but I didn't realize until right now how much money was lost in the Solyndra scandal.
> 
> _Solyndra of course is the once much-hyped solar panel startup that raised over a billion dollars from private investors and lost $5oo million of tax-payer funds, in the form of a loan backed by the DOE, when the company later went bankrupt._


A lot of money was set on fire under Obama.


----------

